# Are my birds underweight?



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

I have read through some threads, and it seems that my tiels are underweight? I got some scales to keep check on weights. Alby who is 11 months old weighed in at 86 grams, Cinnamon is 11 weeks old and 76 grams. I'm not overly concerned about Mangos weight at the moment. She is 8 weeks old and weighed in at 100 grams. I am trying to source a supplier of pellets at the moment, but for the time being, my birds are on a seed diet, but also have vegetables, apple, pasta, brown rice etc. And Mango is still having hand rearing food. Cinnamon has a bit too. Should I be concerned about their weights? They are very healthy birds. (very spoiled I should say).


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I wouldn't feed an all pellet diet, I use a mix of seed and pellet. I've read that an all pellet diet can cause renal faliure in Cockatiels. I wouldn't worry about their weights, they sound okay.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

I think it depends more on how skinny or fat they feel than their actual weights. My birds are little guys, but they aren't skinny, so it's okay  Your birds' diet sounds good!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Cockatiels vary a lot in size so the number on the scale by itself doesn't really tell you anything. The way to tell if a bird is too skinny or too fat is to feel near the breastbone. It's hard for an inexperienced person to judge, but an experienced person (like an avian vet and some breeders) can tell immediately.

My eight tiels are all lightweights. The heaviest, Shodu, is 90 to 92 grams. The lightest, Squeebis, weighs in at 75 to 78 grams. And the vet says they're all perfectly fine.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi, I have looked in my Tiel book and it said the range of weights for cockatiels is generally between 80 to 120 grams.

I found when I changed my birds over to pellets they did fill out a bit more and now they both look a really good weight, I am not saying you need to worry just sharing what I found when I changed my birds onto pellets, they still get veggies, I think the problems arise when people feed pellet or seed without any veggies.

Here is a link below to a site you could mail order, they stock a few different pellet brands, personally I use the roudybush crumble.

http://www.petcityonline.com.au/products.asp?MainID=Bird&CatID=002&mainc=Specialist Foods

Jenny


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just thought I would weigh my hand tame girls to see what they weigh, and Tira is 102 grams and Coco is 95 grams.

I have never actually weighed my birds before, I was just curious to see what they weighed after reading this, I always knew Tira was heavier because I could feel the weight difference when she was on my hand, lol

Jenny


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Tielfan is right! Tiels come in all sizes.
I am still not good at feeling the meat either side of the breastbone.
It is easy to see on a plucked Fid though. I will try to get a pic of Potato tomorrow, he is naked from the head down.
I think we may of had the largest Tiel or at least closest, at 169g and I know of Tiels under 79g.
It is good practice to know the weight of your Birds, as weight can be a good indicator that something is wrong, when they get sick.


----------



## missm (Jun 14, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much. At Fabio's first Vet wiegh in he was 80.5 grams, last week the vet said he was 78.5 gms, but we concluded it was because he was now free flighted and the extra excercise was the reason, Almaryse was 77gms and while the vet wanted her to get a bit heavier, she wasn't concerned as she is generally just small build.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Cinnamon only looks to be very petite. She is very active. Alby doesn't look skinny. He looks to be a good size. And Mango is a cute little chunk! But she is still a baby, and I guess will tone down when she weans. I plan to try find a pellet that they like and feed them pellets and some seed as well as their vegies etc. So far I have tried Passwell crumbles. I have some Vetafarm on the way. I am trying to order some Pretty bird, I will also try them with Roudybush. I haven't really got money to burn, but if it means trying my birdies with numerous things to find what they like, then that's what i'll do. It just makes it so hard when there is nothing decent available here and I have to mail order. But i'm not the only one in this position either.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

My tiels all range from 79gms (Nips) to 100gms (Hershey). Cinnamon gained weight when she was laying eggs and then lost it afterwards. Fuzzy looks small but he weighs more than Nips and almost as much as Snowball who looks bigger. The vet told us Mudflap was fat at 94gms but the thing is, he hadn't fledged yet and couldn't fly at all. He was really good at falling though. It just depends on the bird. Get their weight now and weigh them about every week or so that way you have a steady number so that if their weight does change you'll know if something is wrong.


----------



## missm (Jun 14, 2010)

Try to get your hands on some Harrisons fine( I can only get it through my vet), my babies love it, over passwells and vetafarm, but I first have to get through my HUGE bag of vetafarm before going to harrisons full time.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Ok! I got that shot of Potato showing the breast / keel bone. And the meat either side of it.



















So you could say he needs a bit more fat on him, and maybe a few feathers.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

clawnz said:


> Ok! I got that shot of Potato showing the breast / keel bone. And the meat either side of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, the poor little sweetheart! Is he ok? Was he abandoned?

I would be lucky to be able to feel Albys keel bone. He likes to be touched on his terms. And Cinnamon would try take my finger off. Mango is easy. She is a big sook. So over the past few days I have been weighing them. Am I right in saying that their weight differs from morning to night? Anyway, today Alby weighed in at 88 grams. Cinnamon, 78 grams. And Mango, 104 grams. So compared to the other day when I initially asked about their weights, there has been minimal change, but at least it is slightly up. I think I would panic if their weight dropped. So now I have a ball park figure, to help monitor my babies and their health.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Quote. Oh, the poor little sweetheart! Is he ok? Was he abandoned? Quote.

Potato. Long story. he is a surrender. We have only had him a few weeks, only due to his last owners have left the country.
He seems to be well and we can find no health issue. And he is not too skinny.
He is tame and will step up for Kegan, who he has taken a liking to.
He talks and says Potato often enough. He does say a few other things and seems to be settling in at the rescue. He also seems to be happy enough.
He will become a resident, as we do not allow Rainbows to be adopted out. This is due to a agreement with DOC, and Lyn says, they should not survive in the wild here in NZin winter.
There is record of a flock on the Northshore Auckland. These are feeding on nectar put out for our Tui's and as far as I know this is the only group in NZ.
His last owner got robbed by the person who had him. They advertised Potato as free to a good home, as he was a plucker. Last owner showed to much feeling and when asked for money handed it over, just because they felt so sorry for Potato, and could not walk away and leave him.
They had him 5yrs and he did not grow in any replacement feathers.

Quote. Am I right in saying that their weight differs from morning to night? 

Yes! In the mornings I would expect a Fid to weigh less, than late afternoon.
They would not of eaten for 12hours. 
So it is best to try to weigh them around the same time of day.


----------

